# Quarantine help



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place but I'm not sure where to put it as it concerns a wide variety of animals

Um, long story short I am going to put all my animals in quarantine from each other as much as possible due to having 3 deaths of 3 different species in not only 3 weeks but every sunday! All of which have been unexpected, the animals were only young and 2 living inside and the other outside.

I'm thinking there might be some sort of bug which I'm transferring inadvertantly between them so I am going to try and prevent all contact between not only species but also cages etc so only the animals living in the same cage are able to interact with each other. First thing tomorroe I am going to go around and clean and disinfect each cage/enclosure to try and get rid of anything sinister that may be lurking and will systematically bleach each cage as well but that will take a week or so as I haven't got many spare cages to put them all in. Also keeping all food, substrate etc for each totaly seperate, washing hands between feeding/exercising each and changing clothes if the animal touches them at all.

I have 5 rats all in one cage, 10 gerbils split up into 3 tanks, 3 ferrets outside in a cat run thing, 3 rabbits outside in a converted shed and 7 guinea pigs outside in a converted shed and split into 2 groups. I also have a puppy who lives in the house who I think may have brought something with him as he came on the 13th december and the first animsl died on the 22nd december so he is now being kept well away from all other animals.

Does this all sound alright?
Is there anything else that I should be doing?
Has anyone got any idea what might have caused this?

Thanks for any and all help


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

The best thing you can do is talk to a vet, if you think the puppy might have brought something in, the puppy needs to be checked in case
a. It could be transferred to humans.
and
b. Could make him ill in time. 

However it could just be very bad luck. 

Whatever it is I hope you do not get any more deaths.


----------

